# Raecloch Cottages, Aberdeenshire, Feb 2012



## Stussy (Feb 28, 2012)

Randomly drove past this place on route to another location, and just happened to spy it, though I'd use this for my first report, am not the best with a camera in hand, so any advice/criticism is welcomed. 

Two like for like cottages, first record I can find for it is 1949, seems like an earlier construction with later extensions, looks to have been empty for numerous years.

Slightly shocked to see the piano out in the sticks!




IMG_6145 by StussyBMX, on Flickr




IMG_6156 by StussyBMX, on Flickr




IMG_6165 by StussyBMX, on Flickr




IMG_6188 by StussyBMX, on Flickr




IMG_6179 by StussyBMX, on Flickr




IMG_6176 by StussyBMX, on Flickr




IMG_6175 by StussyBMX, on Flickr




IMG_6161 by StussyBMX, on Flickr


----------



## Pincheck (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes the North is Dotted with such places


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 29, 2012)

Get back there with a mate and get the piano back inside.


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh what are they doing leaving a walnut piannner out in the rain??? It'l be totally b*ggered now... *sighs.


----------



## Stussy (Feb 29, 2012)

Seahorse said:


> Get back there with a mate and get the piano back inside.


I tried to move it, but my god it wieghed a ton!, looked like it had been out there all winter. The veneer is coming away and definatley damp, still made some tunes though


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 1, 2012)

Nowt wrong with them photos matey.Sad about the piano...maybe they had Elton booked for an outdoor gig and he never turned up


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 1, 2012)

I think one can say that the piano is donald ducked now! unless the keys are worth saving? great pics.


----------



## tank2020 (Mar 1, 2012)

I really like that sofa pic (3) sort of surreal.


----------



## Stussy (Mar 1, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> I think one can say that the piano is donald ducked now! unless the keys are worth saving? great pics.



I'm no expert on piano's but the keys seemed stiff, probably from swelling maybe? Could have been the hammers just sticking, no idea! Shame for someone to just dump it in the middle of the countryside.


----------



## highcannons (Mar 2, 2012)

tank2020 said:


> I really like that sofa pic (3) sort of surreal.



What he said...


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 2, 2012)

Stussy said:


> I'm no expert on piano's but the keys seemed stiff, probably from swelling maybe? Could have been the hammers just sticking, no idea! Shame for someone to just dump it in the middle of the countryside.



Sometimes they were made from ivory!


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Mar 2, 2012)

What is that in the doorway in the lastpicture ????


----------



## Stussy (Mar 2, 2012)

onthebusescrazy said:


> What is that in the doorway in the lastpicture ????



Its just the paint peeling off the door 




IMG_6158 by StussyBMX, on Flickr


----------



## klempner69 (Mar 2, 2012)

highcannons said:


> What he said...



What they both said


----------



## smiler (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh Shit, I can remember having that wallpaper in our home,


----------



## neoncity (Mar 28, 2012)

Nice place and nice photos. Would love to know what the funiture's doing outside!!!


----------



## Stussy (Mar 28, 2012)

neoncity said:


> Nice place and nice photos. Would love to know what the funiture's doing outside!!!



When I was there it looked like youths from a nearby village had used to gather there, not much graffiti though, bit wrecked inside though!


----------

